# Bleeding in early pregnancy 5 weeks



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi was wondering if u can give me some advice.
On Tuesday last week 12days past 3dt my pregnancy was confirmed.
My hcg at this time was 402.
On Sunday I started pink spotting, yesterday I was darker pink spotting everytime I wiped.
I went to the clinic and had anoth hcg done my levels are now over 4000 so more than doubling.
This morning I had a red (like a period) loss. No clots. It has now tailed off and is brown spotting.
The clinic have said that as my hcg has increased so much they are not worried and will repeat the test tommorow for my peace of mind.
I have been through so much and I am just so worried that all is not ok. I have no cramping or anything.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's good that it's gone to brown again, and the hcg levels are great, try not to worry too much, and see what the levels are tomorrow,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for ur reply.
I got a scan today, I was told that as only a day over 5 weeks they probably wouldnt see anything. Well we seen the sac, with the ring inside and the fetal pole, no hb yet but apparently the fact that at this stage we seen what we did is good going. I am a bit calmer now. Just wish this damn spotting would stop. x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Everything sounds hopeful xxx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

The spotting (red) started again today.   So scared. Scan again tommorow. What is causing it.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sometimes a cause is never found, the scan may show where it is coming from tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi emilycaitin,
So i got a scan this morning. Everything looks good, heartbeat is now visible. I have been told to relax about the bleeding and if gets heavy or clottie to contact them but just try to ignore it in the meantime. I had no explanation about why I am having this. I am on heparin and asked if this could be the cause. One of the nurses said yes and the other said no. I am also on cyclogest front door, should I switch to back door?
Thanks for ur advice.
x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't think changing it would make any difference, so just stay as you are with it. I'm inclined to agree with the nurse who said the heparin would not cause the bleeding,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Have sent u a PM with an update. x


----------

